# Lathe rebuiled



## bisley45 (Dec 6, 2014)

If you had to do it all over again rebuild or restore your lathe what would you do different ?






Brian


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 6, 2014)

Theres not a whole lot I  would have done differently, maybe should have taken a lot more before pictures...  I would have used a better quality paint...  I'm still pretty happy with what I ended with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## autonoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I was happy with how mine turned out and am probably too dumb to know if I could have done something better. The only thing I would change is where I placed it. I put it together where I thought I wanted it and now that its together I can not move it. I could, but don't want to set it up again.


----------



## autonoz (Dec 6, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Theres not a whole lot I  would have done differently, maybe should have taken a lot more before pictures...  I would have used a better quality paint...  I'm still pretty happy with what I ended with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I didn't think of that. More pictures would have been good.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2014)

I did a full rebuild/restore on my heavy 10L. I would not have done anything different than what I did, I am very pleased with it and it is fun to use. I think I did a good job on it and it was a learn as you go kind of thing. It was a fun project too.


----------



## tim338 (Dec 10, 2014)

I restored a 9A and loved the way it turned out. I took my time and did it to the best of my abilities. I just picked up a 9C (for cheap) to redo this winter for fun. I will enjoy getting this old lathe going and will probably pass it along to the next owner when it's completed. This will help me finance more tooling for the 9A.


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 10, 2014)

I rebuilt mine including scrapping the bed ways. 
I found out it easy to scrap bed way just takes time to do all use was a old file and some High Spot Blue Marking Paste

Dave



bisley45 said:


> If you had to do it all over again rebuild or restore your lathe what would you do different ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

